# Alle Zugriff?



## wachteldonk (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

welchen User / Gruppe muß ich einem Verzeichnis geben, damit alle darin schreiben können?


----------



## benjava (28. Januar 2010)

Benutzer und Gruppe sind egal, die Rechte müssen richtig gesetzt sein (insbesondere auch der "other"-Teil).


----------



## wachteldonk (28. Januar 2010)

hallo,

habe alles auf 777 gestellt. Was bedeutet der other teil?!


----------



## benjava (28. Januar 2010)

Der other-Teil gibt die Rechte für alle an, die nicht Besitzer sind oder in der zugeordneten Gruppe. (Solange du keine ACLs verwendest, zumindest.) Mehr Details findest du z.B. in "man chmod".


----------

